# What do you do when it's wet out?



## wealthysoup (16 Jun 2012)

Just out of interest, what limits would you apply to the weather before you decide its not worth cycling? And what would you wear for those weather conditions? 

Also specifically what's your opinions on cycling when the road is wet but not raining, what do you wear?


----------



## BrazingSaddles (16 Jun 2012)

Sun = bikini
Rain = bikini


----------



## Peteaud (16 Jun 2012)

For me its not the rain its the wind.

Dry here but blowing a gale.


----------



## darth vadar (16 Jun 2012)

Peteaud said:


> For me its not the rain its the wind.
> 
> Dry here but blowing a gale.


 

Ditto.

Cycling is supposed to be "fun" isn't it ?

And cycling into the teeth of a gale force wind isn't my idea of fun.

I am such a wimp!!!


----------



## Pottsy (16 Jun 2012)

If it's too wet and windy I go for a run or to the pub instead.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jun 2012)

I don't like the wind


----------



## wealthysoup (16 Jun 2012)

I know the winds bad, but I'm more interested in how/if yous deal with the wet


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (16 Jun 2012)

Commuting, I cycle all year round
Pleasure, if it's p'ing down or horrendously windy, forget it.

From round April to September it's shorts and short sleeve top with windproof or waterproof jacket in pocket or worn and fingerless gloves.

Longs, Long finger and waterproof thermal gloves, lightweight or neoprene overshoes & waterproof bottoms start use between sept and April as well as a buff.

Hope this helps


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (16 Jun 2012)

Dealing with the wet roads, learn the limits of your steed, anticipate bends/turns and brake before - not during- the turn.
Also keep your distance and allow for wet/inefficient braking in the wet.

Wipe/wash your steed after the rides and GT85/lube.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (16 Jun 2012)

Oh, and get some cycling glasses, some great fake oakleys on deal extreme.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (16 Jun 2012)

Was out for a ride today to deliver a package that had gone to the wrong address (I'm such a good citizen ). 

I had to take it a bit slower, lots of blind corners and slippy roads. I had to go in a higher gear too so my wheels didn't spin out. 

I might actually cycle down to Halfords and pick up a bottle of GT85


----------



## HLaB (16 Jun 2012)

I'm tempted to go out for a cycle as the rain has finally stopped for now I don't mind if it starts raining again when I'm out but its blowing a gale out there and I don't have anywhere specific to go, so I think I'll give it a miss.


----------



## Rob500 (16 Jun 2012)

If I've planned to go out and the day turns out to be a dull, gray/grey? and drizzley I'll still go. A pair of tracksuit bottoms over my cycling shorts and tucked into my socks does the job. I'll wear my £9.99 Decathlon raincoat or fold it into my jersey pocket depending on the current elements.

I'f I am out and get caught up in an absolute shocker I'll just stay out. I've pulled in a few times under shelter to see if it passed but I've never gave up and went home.

If I look out and it's absolutey lashing I'll leave the bike alone. I don't mind getting a soaking if I'm out already and get caught but I'm not going to do it deliberatley.


----------



## Recycler (16 Jun 2012)

If it's wet I get wet. If it's windy a ride becomes a workout. If it's very hot I watch for dehydration. 
If it's icy or snowy I may just as well play Russian Roulette


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jun 2012)

Apply Rule #5 and savour Rule #9.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Jun 2012)

Heading to work in a while. I'll be wearing, over my uniform of black trousers and t-shirt: regatta charity shop found waterproof light jacket, Aldi's fishing trousers , trekking winter shoes, cycling cap, skateboard style helmet (less holes than a proper cycling one).
Probably my feet will get a bit wet, will change shoes and socks at work.
On my way back, will dispense with waterproof trousers, just get wet. I's only 5 miles.


----------



## mark1974 (16 Jun 2012)

rain i stay in suppose i should be a cat !!!!


----------



## PaulSecteur (16 Jun 2012)

AndyRM said:


> Apply Rule #5 and savour Rule #9.


 
For those seeking enlightenment...

http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Jun 2012)

I deal with wet weather by refusing to deal with it, simple 

I never used to bother but I'm now a dedicated fair weather cyclist


----------



## lulubel (16 Jun 2012)

If it's raining, but not cold, I wear the same as I would wear if it was dry, and ride my MTB instead of the road bike because I don't mind getting it wet.

If it's raining and colder than usual, I wear a few more clothes, and maybe a windproof jacket, but never waterproofs.


----------



## wealthysoup (16 Jun 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Oh, and get some cycling glasses, some great fake oakleys on deal extreme.


 
Tony, I presume those won't fit over the top of prescription glasses? Its something I've looked into a few times but I can't see any cheap way of going about it

Thanks


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (16 Jun 2012)

Nah, very few will.
Colleague of mine bought a pair of prescription Oakley Jawbones (£260) with Yellow lenses. He finds it tough on his eyes in the bright sun.

I wear prescription glasses normally but not when I'm cycling.


----------



## palinurus (16 Jun 2012)

Commuting: any weather. I particularly enjoy snow.
Pleasure: Very rarely go out in the rain just for a ride, but if touring or whatever then it's part of the deal.
Transport other than work: Oddly I'll often get the bus/train/tube or stay in if the weather is crap.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Jun 2012)

Put my long bib shorts on, over shoes and rain jacket and set off.


----------



## MattHB (16 Jun 2012)

cant be doing with fighting the wind to stay in a straight line. Rain is no problem though, top half dry, bottom half lycra


----------



## smutchin (16 Jun 2012)

I'll ride in pretty much any weather, as long as it's safe. You get to the point where you can't get any wetter so you might as well carry on...

The most important thing is not staying dry but staying warm. So keep moving, and wear extra layers as necessary. A lightweight waterproof jacket is good, but if it's not too cold out, I often won't bother stopping to put it on - one of the many good reasons to wear lycra for cycling is that it dries off quickly when the rain stops. And a full waterproof jacket, even a lightweight one, can get very warm, so you end up sweating a lot ("boil in the bag" syndrome) and getting just as wet anyway.

I don't usually bother with extra protection on my lower half, except knee warmers, again more for warmth than dryness. Neoprene overshoes are good for keeping your feet warm.

On the hands... sometimes I find bare hands better than gloves (as long as it's not too cold). Soggy gloves can chafe and cause blisters.

I have a waterproof North Face wool hat that I wear to keep my head warm, but then I don't usually wear a helmet. On the occasions when I do wear a helmet, I have a lightweight skullcap thing that goes underneath it if I need extra warmth.

d.


----------



## Nihal (16 Jun 2012)

Oh thats very simple,I pedal to move the wheels and come back home like frozen fish


----------



## Recycler (16 Jun 2012)

Nihal said:


> Oh thats very simple,I pedal to move the wheels and come back home like frozen fish


 
Battered?


----------



## Nihal (16 Jun 2012)

Recycler said:


> Battered?


Yup,Fried and all


----------



## DCLane (16 Jun 2012)

I was wet this morning (8-11am) on the Pennines;

Top:
Winter base layer, short-sleeved shirt, gilet

Bottom:
Shorts with leggings over

Result; wet, but not badly so, and happy


----------



## alans (16 Jun 2012)

It was raining when I left home this morning at 0830 & it rained on me continuously to a greater or lesser degree from midday to 1630 hrs.
I wore sandals,sealskinz socks,lightweight windproof overshoes,bib shorts,leg warmers,sleevless vest with windproof front,short sleeve jersey,arm warmers,Montane windproof lightweight jacket. I alternated between sealskinz waterproof gloves & cycling mitts.
I had a waxed Barber baseball cap below my helmet.


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2012)

Commuting is all weather, if I've got to go to work I'll cycle. Club/leisure rides I'll bail out and go back to bed if its raining or the snow and ice is too bad, they're not essential rides so no point in going out.


----------



## wilko (18 Jun 2012)

I have to admit to being a bit of a wuss when it comes to riding in inclement weather! A slight breeze or hint of rain in the air and I don't go out. Perhaps I should man up a bit, invest in a decent waterproof jacket and get my ass out there!!


----------



## 4F (18 Jun 2012)

No such thing as wrong weather, rather wrong clothing. Saying that I don't do ice


----------



## Berties (18 Jun 2012)

riding out in the rain is ok as long as you can get dry at the end,but i got drenched on my morning commute thats fine ,put my top layer in the tumble drier at work, paper in shoes so mid afternoon had a warm top half but had to put wet shorts back on as they are drip dry only,its hell till you get going ,poor Mr Mickey hibernated for half an hour till it was warmer to come back out


----------



## Benthedoon (18 Jun 2012)

Wind, rain, hail - I commute on my wet weather bike but ice or snow and I jump on my fixie for maximum control (well, as much as is possible in snow and ice) but the 'training' rides do tend to take a back seat in bad weather, I can't take the good bike out in the rain she'll get cold. 
Wear whatever you feel is apropriate, on a commute in the rain I'm fully waterproofed - gore tex jacket and trousers and waterproof overshoes.


----------



## MrJamie (18 Jun 2012)

In "summer" I dont go out when its raining, but i carry a waterproof jacket incase it does. In winter i wear a jacket most of the time so i dont really mind if it rains.

I used to hate wind, but its good for getting a helping hand on strava


----------



## Powely (20 Jun 2012)

Please excuse my ignorance if this sounds stupid...but I plan on getting a turbo trainer for the Winter. Can't see me going out much then.


----------



## Maylian (21 Jun 2012)

No choice here. If I have work then I have to cycle since I have no other forms of transport other than walking / running which I do ocassionally.

If its light rain or just wet roads then I don't normally change from bib shorts maybe wear a long sleeve top. If its heavy then full waterproofs, high vis waterproof gloves, over shoes and bag cover as well. Personally I like a bit of spray since it keeps me cool and I swear it makes me faster...


----------



## Mike! (21 Jun 2012)

As long as I'm not cold then I change nothing, rain this morning on the commute and i just put a light rain jacket on and casual shorts. Keep thinking i should invest in overshoes though for when it's nippy.

As others have said I hate strong winds but will ride in anything else


----------



## mangid (21 Jun 2012)

Never let the rain put me off. Rain just above freezing is the worst, waterproof stuff never is, and hands get frozen. Never bother with rain proof jackets, just let the layers work like a wetsuit ;-)

2 hours in the pouring rain this morning. A complete turn around from yesterday wonderful summers evening ride.


----------



## jowwy (21 Jun 2012)

Turbo trainer in the wet for me - want my cycling to be fun and riding in the rain is not fun for me.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jun 2012)

Hell, as i post it's starting to rain, and i was planning on going on a ride.
I just get wet, i've given up on trying to keep dry, that's ok if i'm doing a ride then going home for a shower afterwards, but if i was cycling to work or a social event then i'd hate to spend hours trying to dry off.
Do any of you wear those old fashioned cycling capes? I saw one on Friday afternoon when it was lashing it down, the rider looked the only one in his group who looked reasonably comfortable. It was also flourescent yellow so no excuse for not seeing him. I reckon they're not very breathable but being sweaty is slightly better than being wet, cold, and losing the will to cycle isn't it?
On a side note..All the cyclists in the group were wearing flourescent jackets, yet the one at the rear was head to toe in black. He was very hard to see, and that's from me a fellow cyclist who looks out for others on the road. How will anti cyclist pig ignorant motorists see him i shudder to think! Don't give the b..t...s an excuse to mow you down , then claim to the police or in court that "I couldn't see him, my vision was impaired(fiddling with mobile phone, or radio, or applying make up etc). He was hard to see blah blah!!
That bloke should've been in the middle of the group, not vunerable at the back!!


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Hell, as i post it's starting to rain, and i was planning on going on a ride.
> I just get wet, i've given up on trying to keep dry, that's ok if i'm doing a ride then going home for a shower afterwards, but if i was cycling to work or a social event then i'd hate to spend hours trying to dry off.
> Do any of you wear those old fashioned cycling capes? I saw one on Friday afternoon when it was lashing it down, the rider looked the only one in his group who looked reasonably comfortable. It was also flourescent yellow so no excuse for not seeing him. I reckon they're not very breathable but being sweaty is slightly better than being wet, cold, and losing the will to cycle isn't it?
> On a side note..All the cyclists in the group were wearing flourescent jackets, yet the one at the rear was head to toe in black. He was very hard to see, and that's from me a fellow cyclist who looks out for others on the road. How will anti cyclist pig ignorant motorists see him i shudder to think! Don't give the b..t...s an excuse to mow you down , then claim to the police or in court that "I couldn't see him, my vision was impaired(fiddling with mobile phone, or radio, or applying make up etc). He was hard to see blah blah!!
> That bloke should've been in the middle of the group, not vunerable at the back!!


 
I have an old fashioned cape, I keep it in my work bag and use it if it rains heavily on the way home. I have a light rain jacket as well, I put that in my back pocket when I'm out at the weekend.


----------



## Nebulous (24 Jun 2012)

I hung about half the day today, hoping it would dry up. Mid-afternoon there was a dry spell and I decided to go for it. Long sleeve jersey, no jacket. I got less than a mile up the hill when it started chucking it down, and I was soaked. I considered bailing, but decided to keep going. It got better, the showers were obviously very localised. I'd pass a soaking section of road with standing water, and then hit a dry surface, with even a few patches of sunshine. I got home, slightly tired at battling the wind, but pretty pleased with myself.

It's called summer folks, and we just need to make the best of it!


----------



## Chrisc (24 Jun 2012)

Same as above. Waited till it looked vaguely dry about lunchtime. Short sleeves, gilet, about 15 miles out it got me, on/off heavy showers. So much for keeping the new bike dry.
Gave it a rinse, dry and some oil then hit the shower. Enjoyed the ride despite the wind/rain. If this is as good as it gets then we better just get out there.
I won't generally set off in rain but if I get caught out then that's OK somehow.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jun 2012)

Riding in the rain is a matter of good kit and the right attitude. 
Keeping warm is most important, in the summer, then a Gilet suffices in most conditions over a regular vest and arm warmers or bare arms or in the most severe conditions a lightweight waterproof. If I cycle in waterproofs I end-up drenched in sweat anyway, so may as well save kit and let the rain soak me, the Gilet just helps stop wind chill. Neoprene overshoes help keep feet warm.
Winter is much the same except fleecy longs and an extra layer/s on top and cheapo Campri ski gloves
Riding is not so much the issue, it's stopping and getting cold.


----------



## JDM (24 Jun 2012)

I actually love rainy weathers.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jun 2012)

On my ten mile round trip commute, I wear a waterproof jacket and over-trousers. The latter are regarded with distain by some, but I'm not legging it ( sorry!) so they don't chafe or fill up with sweat. My feet just get wet. On longer rides, waterproof jacket and bib tights. I get wet below the waist but it doesn't really matter after a while. Rain doesn't bother me too much, but I still prefer it not to be there.


----------



## stephen.rooke (24 Jun 2012)

rain sint a problem for me, is wind thats a killer. thought i wouldnt have much grip with 700 x 23 tyres on but the other nite they gripped great and didnt miss a beat. might go for something bigger during the winter, if its icy i wont be riding


----------



## lulubel (25 Jun 2012)

Berties said:


> riding out in the rain is ok as long as you can get dry at the end,but i got drenched on my morning commute thats fine ,put my top layer in the tumble drier at work, paper in shoes so mid afternoon had a warm top half but had to put wet shorts back on as they are drip dry only


 
When I lived in Cornwall, I used to wear a pair of running tights for the morning commute if it was raining, and put the padded shorts in my bag to wear in the afternoon. I can live with 30 minutes cycling without padded shorts, but squelching around in a cold, wet pad is horrible.

Recently, I've discovered tri shorts are really comfortable, and I've taken to wearing them all the time. I wish I'd tried them back then because the thin pad would have dried by the time I finished work.


----------



## spursdave (25 Jun 2012)

I took my 12 yr old out in the rain with no cash on the promise of a slap up pub meal when we reach our destination.
17 miles later when we arrived where we wanted I found out (much to my amazement) that civilisation there had not yet received cash machines!!!!!!!
Cold,wet and ,by now hungry the journey back was a slog putting it mildly.


----------



## clum94 (25 Jul 2012)

jazloc said:


> Was out for a ride today to deliver a package that had gone to the wrong address (I'm such a good citizen ).
> 
> I had to take it a bit slower, lots of blind corners and slippy roads. I had to go in a higher gear too so my wheels didn't spin out.
> 
> I might actually cycle down to Halfords and pick up a bottle of GT85


 
Dont go to Halfords for it when you can go and get some from Aldi for £0.69!!

(or is is Lidl)


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Jul 2012)

clum94 said:


> Dont go to Halfords for it when you can go and get some from Aldi for £0.69!!
> 
> (or is is Lidl)


GT85 for 70p?


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (25 Jul 2012)

It's the same price in both and it's not 70p!


----------



## aJohnson (25 Jul 2012)

If it's far too windy or pouring it down then on the rollers I go.


----------



## clum94 (25 Jul 2012)

NotthatJasonKenny said:


> It's the same price in both and it's not 70p!


Well the one across the road from Halfords in Huddersfield is. Could have been an offer on then


----------



## jim55 (25 Jul 2012)

i seen gt85 yest in a local bike shop ,,bloody 5.19!!!!!i couldnt believe it .thought it was about 2-3 quid


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Jul 2012)

2.99 in my usual Aldi on Monday - If I were you clum94 I would stock up . If you buy 250 cans you will have saved a good part of the price of a decent bike .


----------



## clum94 (25 Jul 2012)

Well it must have been a deal. But I could have sworn I had seen it at that price.


----------



## youngoldbloke (26 Jul 2012)

I expect there was some error in their display pricing, if it is still at that price I would stock up and buy a few cans. Did you actually buy it? Might find it registers at the checkout at 2.99 anyway. If it does you can point out it is priced at 69p on the display and they might charge you that - but I am not sure that they have to


----------

